# Movie Ending(s) That Were Completely Unexpected



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

That You didn't see coming and that caught you comply by surprise.

*Raiders of the Lost Ark   *The opening of the Ark and its aftermath. I didn't see that one coming at all.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 31, 2020)

Planet of the Apes had to be the best surprise ending ever.

The Empire Strikes Back. “No, I am your father”.


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2020)

The Village, The Sixth Sense... who wants to watch a film where the ending isn't a surprise anyway?


----------



## Droflet (Aug 31, 2020)

Tony Curtis, Some Like it Hot. Truly hilarious, yet still surprising.


----------



## Matteo (Aug 31, 2020)

The Sixth Sense?  Really?

I saw that coming a mile off.

It was sooo obvious!

Blah, blah, I'm so superior to you, blah, blah...


----------



## Matteo (Aug 31, 2020)

One that springs to mind is *The Swimming Pool *(Ozon).


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 31, 2020)

What was the one where the father and kid are trapped in a car in fog and he kills the kid and then help comes?


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 31, 2020)

*Brazil*. Took my naive youthful optimism and booted it right in the balls.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> *Brazil*. Took my naive youthful optimism and booted it right in the balls.



As endings go, Yes ,  that one was a real downer .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> What was the one where the father and kid are trapped in a car in fog and he kills the kid and then help comes?



*The Mist .  *It's  based on the  novella of the same name  by Stephen King .  The novella had quite a different ending then the one the movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

*Skelton Key *


----------



## AlexH (Aug 31, 2020)

Some films had completely unexpected twists that weren't believable to me, so I don't remember those!

Unexpected endings aren't always about twists though, so here are a few I remember for twists or just some for some kind of unexpectedness. That unexpectedness often makes a film one of my favourites, because it leaves me thinking or hits me with an emotional punch.

The Usual Suspects
Infernal Affairs (2002)
Vertigo
Tell No One
Leave No Trace
Moon
No Country for Old Men
The Man from Earth
The Fellowship of the Ring (I couldn't believe I'd have to wait another year)
The Guilty
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Toy Story 3
Psycho
Identity
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
Million Dollar Baby
One Cut of the Dead
Sixth Sense
Memento
Elle
The Empire Strikes Back
Rogue One (even though I knew what was coming)
Black Swan
Victoria (2015)
The Handmaiden
The Prestige
Coco
A Taxi Driver
Parasite


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Planet of the Apes had to be the best surprise ending ever.
> 
> The Empire Strikes Back. “No, I am your father”.



*Planet of the Apes* ,  definitely 

*The Empire Strikes Back  *Unfortunately ,  Id read the novelization before I saw the film so,  it wasn't a surprise. But it was a really good ending.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 1, 2020)

Inside Man. Brilliant ending, and yes, more cerebral viewers might guess it, but I enjoyed the heck out of it. One of my favourite films.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 8, 2020)

*Carlito's Way *Brian DePalma's best. The ending is a gut punch.

"Remember me? Benny Blanco from the Bronx?"


----------



## sule (Oct 8, 2020)

*Infinity War* had an unexpected ending--even though a lot of the people who went to see it in theaters knew another Avengers film would come out the next year, there was still a sense of "well, I didn't see _that_ coming." (or maybe that's just me)


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 8, 2020)

*Grease*
Whaaaat? The car can fly?


----------



## Rodders (Oct 8, 2020)

I must confess that i like it when the hero dies as it feels a little more truthful, so Gladiator had a good ending as far as I'm concerned.

I kind of liked the ending to *Aniara *and actually found it quite bleak, but hopeful at the same time. 

*The Last Days* also had a good, upbeat ending. 

I really liked the ending to *Train to Busan*. It was a little different and surprisingly tense. 

I really enjoy endings where a complicated scheme pays off right at the end. Movies such as *Lucky Number Slevin*, or *The Sting* had really great endings in this regard.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 8, 2020)

Layer Cake, although there is an alternative upbeat ending.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 8, 2020)

Bit of a cliche now [and maybe then...] but the multiple false-endings of *Aliens* got me the first time I saw it in the cinema.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 11, 2020)

Little Miss Sunshine. Completely unexpected ending and one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Laughed so hard I had trouble breathing.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 11, 2020)

Sleuth is pretty good for its twisty turny plot and knockout ending.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Sleuth is pretty good for its twisty turny plot and knockout ending.



That had one hell of an unexpected ending  .


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2020)

sule said:


> *Infinity War* had an unexpected ending--even though a lot of the people who went to see it in theaters knew another Avengers film would come out the next year, there was still a sense of "well, I didn't see _that_ coming." (or maybe that's just me)



It was actually a pretty good ending.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't know what I was expecting as an ending but I wasn't expecting the one we got from *Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri* [2017]


----------



## AlexH (Oct 20, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> I don't know what I was expecting as an ending but I wasn't expecting the one we got from *Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri* [2017]


Same here. I thought it was a great ending that topped off an excellent film.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

_*Deep Blue Sea; *_the one about the shark with the enhanced brain(?), etc., & there was this guy, whom we were led to believe his end was near, but, instead, the sharks eats Samuel L. Jackson! O.k., might not have been the ending, but definitely did not see that coming!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 29, 2020)

*Deep Rising * 1998.   That one was a bit unexpected.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 29, 2020)

Well, there's *Clue*!


----------



## Don (Oct 30, 2020)

Primal Fear (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 30, 2020)

Murphy’s War - I’d read the book beforehand and the changed film ending was a real sucker punch.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Oct 30, 2020)

_*I am Legend*_. The ending was unexpected in that there wasn't an ending. One has the impression that the producer ran out of money or the director ran out of ideas, so they killed Will Smith off, wrapped up the shooting, and everybody went home.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 30, 2020)

*The Empire strikes back* - What? Who's his father?


----------



## Droflet (Oct 30, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> *The Empire strikes back* - What? Who's his father?



Bloody hell, Danny, don't give it away.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 30, 2020)

Droflet said:


> Bloody hell, Danny, don't give it away.



I went into that movie already knowing the ending.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 31, 2020)

I avoided it by killing everyone on the bus who started talking about it. Hey, works for me.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

Jeffbert said:


> _*Deep Blue Sea; *_the one about the shark with the enhanced brain(?), etc., & there was this guy, whom we were led to believe his end was near, but, instead, the sharks eats Samuel L. Jackson! O.k., might not have been the ending, but definitely did not see that coming!



Which proves that giving one of nature deadliest predators super intelligence is a really bad idea.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 19, 2020)

Enemy (2013). Didn't see the giant spider coming.


----------



## Hyba (Nov 19, 2020)

Though not particularly fantasy, unless you count the alternate history towards the end, I found Once Upon A Time In Hollywood to have a really surprising ending. I went through the whole movie anxious because I was thinking - Oh, no! I know how this story ends for some of these people!

I was pleasantly surprised when the movie proved me wrong, fictional as it was.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 19, 2020)

Hyba said:


> Though not particularly fantasy, unless you count the alternate history towards the end, I found Once Upon A Time In Hollywood to have a really surprising ending. I went through the whole movie anxious because I was thinking - Oh, no! I know how this story ends for some of these people!
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised when the movie proved me wrong, fictional as it was.



I love that film and I love that ending.


----------



## Hyba (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I love that film and I love that ending.


It left me very happy to be honest! Worth the watch just for that ending, but also for the great acting by the two main leads!


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 23, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> _*I am Legend*_. The ending was unexpected in that there wasn't an ending. One has the impression that the producer ran out of money or the director ran out of ideas, so they killed Will Smith off, wrapped up the shooting, and everybody went home.


The ending of that film just annoyed me. I felt it just completely undermined the whole story.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> _*I am Legend*_. The ending was unexpected in that there wasn't an ending. One has the impression that the producer ran out of money or the director ran out of ideas, so they killed Will Smith off, wrapped up the shooting, and everybody went home.



There's an alternate ending to this film where he  and the he and the Vampire leader call a truce, he returns his mate  to him , the vampires leave the lab,  and drives off wit the woman the  kid and the cure.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 24, 2020)

Not sure I like the happy ending.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 24, 2020)

Me either.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 2, 2020)

The Usual Suspects

As already mentioned The Empire Strikes Back.

As an aside I remember sitting down to watch Leon with a few friends. It was my second viewing and was in the full flow telling my friends what a great movie this was oblivious to looks on their faces gave them a blow by blow account revealing the ending.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 2, 2020)

Now You See Me (2013)


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2020)

*Life *2017


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2020)

*Upgrade* 2018


----------



## Rodders (Dec 27, 2020)

Still not seen Life, but i watched Upgrade last month. A good call, Baylor.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 31, 2021)

Did anyone expect the big reveal towards the end of Fight Club?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 31, 2021)

Not me. It blew my socks off. In the best possible way.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 31, 2021)

Both the short story and the film of *Don't Look Now* have a really strange ending.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 31, 2021)

_The Mist_ is probably my favourite ending. Also the last line of _Session 9_ puts a fantastic spin over the entire film.


----------



## AstroZon (Jan 31, 2021)

*Three Days of the Condor* has a great unexpected plot twist near the end.  It's the second to the last scene I believe.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Apr 26, 2021)

Jacob's Ladder (1990)
Us (2019)
Shutter Island (2010)
The Others (2001)
The Machinist (2004)
Planet of the Apes (1968)
Level 16 (2018)


----------



## Danny McG (May 28, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Did anyone expect the big reveal towards the end of Fight Club?


I can't talk about it


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 13, 2021)

*The Parallax View *


----------

